# patitas del enchufe



## marcos taccone

Hola gente..  voy a viajar dentro de poco a Australia y quiero averiguar qué tipo de 'enchufes' usan allá, para comprar adaptadores si hiciera falta. El tema es que no tengo ni idea como les llaman en inglés a las 'patitas del enchufe'.. ! y no lo puedo encontrar..  Alguien me puede ayudar?

MuchasGracias!


[mrx]


----------



## Lis48

*Pins *e.g. a three pin plug. A round two pin plug.
http://www.accesscomms.com.au/reference/powerplug.htm


----------



## friasc

I've heard 'prong' 'pin and 'plug' used in the states. In Australia I'm not sure what they use.


----------



## marcos taccone

Thaaaaanks!

[mrx]


----------



## inib

En el Reino Unido, sí que se llaman "pins". En español creo que la palabra es "clavijas". Te lo sugiero por si te ayuda en la búsqueda.


----------



## Mate

Ahora que la pregunta está debidamente resuelta, Marcos, existen unos adaptadores múltiples que vienen con todas las combinaciones de patitas, pins, y clavijas imaginables. 
Los venden en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Loitey

Opino como " Mate " hay adaptadores de todo tipo , pero como mostró " Lis48 " ese es el tipo de enchufe que se usa en Australia , y al igual que en el Reino Unido utilizan  230v de tensión


----------



## inib

No tengo ni idea de electricidad, así que puedo meter la pata, y espero que me perdonéis. Hasta ahora no había seguido el vínculo de Lis, porque creía que se trataba de un tema de traducción, no de especificaciones técnicas.
Pero ahora que he visto ese vínculo, me parece que las tres clavijas australianas son mucho más finas que las que se emplean en RU, que suelen ser casi cuadradas. Creo que el adaptador no está de más.
Solo son comentarios, no pretendo contradecir nada que haya dicho Loitey.


----------



## Lis48

Exactly the same in Australia as UK. Well they were when I was last there!


----------



## Mate

Luego de ver el enlace de Lis48 me doy cuenta de que el enchufe australiano es idéntico al argentino (misma norma). La diferencia principal está en la polaridad:



> The Argentinian plug is a three-wire earthed plug rated at 10 A, 250 V defined by IRAM and used in Class 1 applications in Argentina and Uruguay.
> *This plug is similar in appearance to the Australasian and Chinese  plugs*. The pin length is same as the Chinese version. The most important  difference from the Australasian plug is that *the Argentinian plug is  wired with the live and neutral contacts reversed*.


Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_power_plugs_and_sockets


----------

